# What Tools Do I Need?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

To follow one of these You-Tube video's and service a bog standard hand wound jewelled movement.

The more I look at them, the more feasible they seem, but it'd just be for a bit of a hobby so I don't want to spend a fortune on tools.

I have a good set of watch screwdrivers along with good case opening tools.

I am going to need oilers and a parts-tray for dissassembled movements, but what else??? Glass removal tools I guess, and some sort of adhesive to affix it back into place. The couple of vid's I've watched have either a ridiculous list of tools (usually name brand this and that), or no list at all!

Gimme a hand someone, it's time I learned how a watch works!


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Add to the list a Hand remover, a decent case holder vice, a loupe & a double sided hammer.

Others may add more, depends on how far you want to go.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

quality tweezers

good magnification (number one most important IMHO)

movement holder

rodico

at least two types of oil, one for general and a thick one for barrels

pith wood, not essential but very handy for cleaning teeth, pivots etc.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

If you want to be able to tackle the full range of watch repairs, you'll find you need some pretty exotically price tools. Very basic servicing is about all the amateur can aspire to. It's a bit like car repairs. If you want to be able to tackle any job, you need a full workshop's worth of tools!

Not really economically viable unless you plan to go into business!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Add to the list a comfy chair, a few plastic drink bottle tops for dust covers







, a few sheets of a4 paper to work on, a good light (don't get a halogen one like I did and sweat under it's heat) and a space to put your cup of tea.

And plenty of cheap plastic shelves/drawers etc for bits and spares.


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank God I only ever change the odd battery in my cheapo quartz watches, I just bought a second hand case removal tool. I think I need to get a back pressing on tool soon though.

I think I'll leave anything more than this to grown up's :yes:


----------

